# Rapido Breakers?????



## Malvxer (Oct 2, 2009)

I've damaged the outer habitation window frame on my 2003 741F. The inner (blind part) is fine. I've removed it and sought to get the damaged frame repaired but my local bodywork guy thinks it will be too difficult/expensive. I've had help from Wokingham Rapido and may need to order a new window. I note that these windows and doors are pretty standard on many models.. I wondered if there was any such thing as breakers for motorhomes (especially Rapido) or if anyone else has any other good ideas about repairs.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon9.gif

Thanks


----------

